# Wonderful choral collection found on YouTube



## regenmusic

quite a collection:

0:00:00 | Samuel Barber - Agnus Dei
0:07:21 | Gregorio Allegri - Miserere mei, Deus
0:18:36 | Edward Elgar - Lux aeterna
0:23:14 | Gabriel Fauré - Cantique de Jean Racine
0:28:02 | Antonio Lotti - Crucifixus a 8
0:31:35 | Philip Stopford - Lully, Lulla, Lullay
0:36:44 | WA Mozart - Ave verum corpus
0:40:15 | Sergei Rachmaninov - Bogoroditse Devo
0:43:29 | Henry Purcell - Hear my prayer, O Lord
0:45:41 | Thomas Tallis - O nata lux
0:47:39 | John Tavener - Funeral Ikos
0:55:04 | Robert Parsons - Ave Maria
0:59:45 | Henry Purcell - Remember not, Lord, our offences
1:02:28 | Thomas Tallis - Spem in alium
1:10:53 | William Byrd - Agnus Dei (Mass for Four Voices)
1:15:10 | Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Sicut cervus
1:19:00 | Carlo Gesualdo - O vos omnes
1:22:50 | Douglas Guest - For the fallen
1:24:03 | JS Bach - Zion hört die Wächter singen (Wachet auf BWV 140)
1:27:39 | Pawel Łukaszewski - Nunc dimittis
1:31:38 | Herbert Howells - Salve Regina
1:36:35 | Charles Villiers Stanford - Beati quorum via
1:40:24 | Tomás Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria a 8
1:45:14 | Ēriks Ešenvalds - The Heavens' Flock
1:48:41 | John Sheppard - Libera nos I
1:52:05 | Josef Rheinberger - Abendlied
1:55:39 | Tomás Luis de Victoria - Requiem æternam (Officium defunctorum of 1605)
2:02:13 | Arvo Pärt - Magnificat
2:08:21 | Heinrich Schütz - Selig sind die Toten
2:12:31 | Eric Whitacre - i thank You God for most this amazing day
2:18:01 | Frank Martin - Agnus Dei (Mass for Double Choir)
2:21:59 | Alonso Lobo - Versa est in luctum
2:28:09 | Arvo Pärt - The Deer's Cry
2:31:22 | Russian Kontakion for the Departed
2:35:19 | Thomas Tallis - In manus tuas


----------



## Pugg

That will keep us busy for a while, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I would have preferred a playlist. One big compressed video is quite a mouthful!


----------



## TxllxT

More than seven hours of Palestrina:






More than three hours of Thomas Tallis:






More than one hour of Duruflé:






Live concert of the Tenebrae Choir (1:28:28)






The best of John Rutter (more than eight hours):


----------



## Bettina

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> I would have preferred a playlist. One big compressed video is quite a mouthful!


There's a track listing. You can always just click ahead to the part you want to hear.


----------

